# Cedar Bird Feeder



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

I recently got a copy of some plans drawn by my grandpa in 1977, it was really neat to study his plans. 

the feeder its self isn't anything spectacular but the neat thing to me is the history of the plan. I posted a little more detail on my blog.

















My in-laws gave me a brand of a "M" so I used it to mark the project along with signing it.


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

Chuck M said:


> I recently got a copy of some plans drawn by my grandpa in 1977, it was really neat to study his plans.
> 
> the feeder its self isn't anything spectacular but the neat thing to me is the history of the plan. I posted a little more detail on my blog.
> 
> ...


very very nice.....my wife would love one or two of those at our cabin.....would it be okay to refer to your grandpa's plans and make a couple of my own?


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Tom5151 said:


> very very nice.....my wife would love one or two of those at our cabin.....would it be okay to refer to your grandpa's plans and make a couple of my own?


Tom, I don't feel comfortable posting a detailed copy of grandpa's plan, but I can't stop you some making a similar bird feeder. The side boards are 8" wide and 7.25" tall, (I had 1 1x8 that was 7.25" and another 7 1/8th"), The sides are 12.25" apart. The rest is pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## adrianmcmanus (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice Chuck! I plan on making a smaller version to match a small birdhouse my daughter and I are going to make this weekend. I'm going to use yours as inspiration. Thanks for posting this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

adrianmcmanus said:


> Very nice Chuck! I plan on making a smaller version to match a small birdhouse my daughter and I are going to make this weekend. I'm going to use yours as inspiration. Thanks for posting this! :thumbsup:


I am going to make a smaller one this weekend as well, and finish up another that is the same as the first.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Tom5151 said:


> very very nice.....my wife would love one or two of those at our cabin.....would it be okay to refer to your grandpa's plans and make a couple of my own?


Tom you can get all kinds of free birdhouse plans like this online . 
This feeder shouldn,t take more then 30 mins to build .

http://www.mybackyardplans.com/pics/images/bird%20feeder/birdfeeder.png


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job on the feeder. I'm sure the birds are going to love it.


----------

